# WH Res 4/29



## yesmandroc (Apr 29, 2010)

Severine and I hit the Rez today. Theoretically I was supposed to show her some things, but when the fire road we wanted to take was closed she showed me some things, too. A bunch of the fire roads are gated off as "Closed to the Public." Not sure why. 

Other than that things are riding pretty smoothly. Very little mud where we were (compared to a couple weeks ago). It was windy and there was a bit of deadfall here and there but nothing to get in a tizzy over. Nice ride today.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad you guys had a good ride.  Interesting to hear about closed fire roads, I wonder what's going on there?


----------



## yesmandroc (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah I don't know. It seemed as if they were doing some kind of work. Maybe forest thinning?


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's the GPS track:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/31674101
Just under 10 miles in just under 2 hours

The fire road blockages are weird. Need to check MDC's website... hopefully there's more info on where and for how long.

Thanks, yesmandroc, for the tour! That was some of the most technical stuff I've ridden yet! Cleared some logs I usually would not have tried (though I did also walk over some others). I'm battered and bruised but I'm glad I went! 

Mud:






Carnage:




Did not even realize I did that til I was cleaning up back at the car. Though I am bruised all over, thanks to toppling over a few times before I could unclip.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

BTW - For future reference you should have been able to climb up to the fence line after getting back into the woods from the dike.  There's a couple of ways to get there, both of the ways the climbs kinda suck, but once you get up there it's pretty much all down hill and a lot of fun with some interesting features mixed in.


----------



## yesmandroc (Apr 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> BTW - For future reference you should have been able to climb up to the fence line after getting back into the woods from the dike.  There's a couple of ways to get there, both of the ways the climbs kinda suck, but once you get up there it's pretty much all down hill and a lot of fun with some interesting features mixed in.



I know. First we avoided to climb then, when we got stuck, we weren't sure if we headed back to the fenceline if we'd get stuck coming out of it, so we chose another route. 

Severine I had no idea how banged up you got. Sorry!


----------



## severine (Apr 29, 2010)

No worries. Signs of a good ride! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> I know. First we avoided to climb then, when we got stuck, we weren't sure if we headed back to the fenceline if we'd get stuck coming out of it, so we chose another route.
> 
> Severine I had no idea how banged up you got. Sorry!



There's only one short section that I can think of that goes on any fire road, I don't see it being closed off.  Other than that it's all ST until you get back to the paved loop, and then some more ST after a short section of paved loop.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 29, 2010)

severine said:


> Here's the GPS track:
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/31674101
> Just under 10 miles in just under 2 hours
> 
> ...



Nice!!  It's not a MTB ride unless theres some mud and blood.......

Actually rolled a similar route this evening with some old friends.... Managed about 10.5 miles in an hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Nice!!  It's not a MTB ride unless theres some mud and blood.......



Exactly, I'm disappointed if I don't get wounded in some way on a ride.


----------



## rueler (Apr 30, 2010)

Noticed the closed signs on Wednesday night...they didn't block us from what we were intending to ride, so it didn't matter. I do wonder what they have going on?? I'm sure it will come out sooner or later. 

A couple of years back, my buddy and his wife saw a big black bear just off one of the initial fire road climbs. Many people must have seen it as well and reported it, because the next time we rode there that area was closed off with similar signage. It seemed to be closed for at least a month. So, it could be an animal issue as well.


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2010)

2 of the fire roads I normally ride, plus the yellow trail in the middle, were definitely included in the closed trails. I saw at least 1 more fire road off the red loop that was closed in addition to those. I would say that I hope they're not closed for a month but this was likely my last regular ride with exams next week. I may get out for 1 more short ride and that's probably it for me for daytime rides by myself.


----------

